# couple of Lowla, now 4 months



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

working on stacking, not a very good one lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is adorable


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww Trev, she is adorable, I just love her face and if I can give you just a small piece of advice, don't stretch her out so far in the tail end. bring her rear up just a little you want her back to be flat, not sloping at the rear, little piece of info PK taught me at the Georgetown show when I showed Varro for her  hugs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pretty girl!! .. her ears getting clipped?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys! I planned on already having her ears cropped, we have a vet that will do it at anytime.
Tye, its a very sloppy stack. she's been really struggling lately and figity. FOCUS LOWLA lmao


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She's a cutie- getting tall.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo at focus. And just a suggestion, I know you will do a great job with her  Hugs


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

she is pretty! nice pup trev!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> She's a cutie- getting tall.


thanks! yeah, she's going to be a big girl



apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooo at focus. And just a suggestion, I know you will do a great job with her  Hugs


lol, she has the attention span of a gold fish.
we have show this weekend, idk if we're going to show her tho 


DirtyD said:


> she is pretty! nice pup trev!


thank you


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

She is cute, good luck at the show


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> Gorgeous pup!


thank you


gamer said:


> She is cute, good luck at the show


thank you, im not sure if we will be showing her this weekend or not. we have a booth set up, but we're tight on funds this month. we'll see how the rest of the week plays out and decide.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol she is like "Can I help you?" in that last pic. Cute pics.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a cutie Trev! Best of luck showing her


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

May I offer a bit of advice as well? I noticed from the first pic that you're trying to balance control between the lead hand and the hand you're using to adjust her legs/feet with. Just for practicing (and can be used in the show ring) try grasping the lead closer to her head/neck, to give you more control there, and that will give you more balance and freedom to make the necessary adjustments on the hind end. Here's an example of when I was practicing with Debo before I showed him...








Notice where my hand is holding his collar? I know it's a rough stack, and he's a bit stretched out, but it was good for me to look at and see what I was doing wrong, so if I can show you in order to help you out, I'm more than happy too.








Here's another shot (sorry for the poor quality) at an actual show, in the line up. Notice where my hand is? The closer to the head you hold on to the lead, the more control you have over the dog.  Hope that helps you out.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BB great stuff. Trev how did the show go?? Hugs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol she is like "Can I help you?" in that last pic. Cute pics.


she's got some attitude with her lol


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What a cutie Trev! Best of luck showing her


thank you!


ThaLadyPit said:


> May I offer a bit of advice as well? I noticed from the first pic that you're trying to balance control between the lead hand and the hand you're using to adjust her legs/feet with. Just for practicing (and can be used in the show ring) try grasping the lead closer to her head/neck, to give you more control there, and that will give you more balance and freedom to make the necessary adjustments on the hind end. Here's an example of when I was practicing with Debo before I showed him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> BB great stuff. Trev how did the show go?? Hugs


its coming up this weekend. I'll be leaving this friday for the show on saturday. I was invited to a BBQ that the person throwing the show is having, so that will be fun.
I wont be showing Lowla this event, its a "double show" abd we dont have the funds right now. But we have booth set up there and I cant miss out on money I already put down. It should be a fun weekend, its a fathers day gift to myself lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol bro @ Father's Day gift to yourself  I know you will do good at the show, lots of business to be had, good luck, try and get pics and let me know how things go


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i will for sure


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she's growing up way to fast.she definitely a looker.good luck with your business at the show!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes looking good. Nicely balanced.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> she's growing up way to fast.she definitely a looker.good luck with your business at the show!


she's about 30#'s now. she's getting HUGE. she's really taking after the sire. he's entered in the XL bully class. i hope she doesnt get as big as him though lol. but he's got a great build... 
thank you! last show we didnt have a booth and we sold out within 20 minutes of being there lol. so hopefully we'll do the same at this one. and whatever we dont sell will go on a big sale


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Shes looking good. Nicely balanced.


Thanks Holly


----------

